# 2002 B544 12v light by pull down bed



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

2002 B544 

The 12v 8W fluorescent light in the pull down bed area has failed.

I thought it was the tube, but a replacement tube doesn't work either.

Has anyone replaced one of these?

I am not sure where to look for spares at the moment.
Are Brownhills yet again re-animated as Hymer spares stockinsts?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Assuming the replacement 8 watt florescent tube is not faulty, then the other areas to check are:

1) 12 volt incoming supply
2) 12 volt supply through toggle switch (switch may be faulty)
3) Cleanliness of contacts either end of where tube fits into housing
4) Florescent starter pack (ie. it increases the voltage to initiate the burning of the gas in the florescent tube)

If items 1 to 3 are ok, then its probably the starter system. In which case, you'll probably need to purchase a new complete unit.

Any Hymer Dealer should be able to supply a replacement unit, how about the infamous Chris at Premier Motorhomes?

Alternatively, Daren Leadbetter at Brownhills maybe able to help but they are NOT official Hymer agents anymore. Tel 01636 704201 and ask for Hymer Parts.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Checked the 12v incoming, and that is present, and the switch works.

Slightly baffled by the fact that the incoming 12V DC has blue as +ve and brown as -ve.

Blue goes to the switch and then red from the switch to the circuit board.

I'll have another go at joggling the replacement tube just to re-confirm that it isn't the contacts, but I suspect the circuit board.

Thanks

LGC


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Yes, I agree, the colour coding is a bit confusing on the 12v circuit with blue being +'ve and the brown -'ve. You should have a circuit diagram, as supplied with the original documentation, which shows the colour coding applied to the various electrical circuits. 

In my Hymer of a similar age, there was a florescent light in the lounging area on the nearside. Perhaps you could try the replacement tube in there just to make sure the replacement tube is working ok. This assumes that the tube is the same wattage as in the overhead bed.

Otherwise, it does appear that the fault may be with the circuit board (starter system).


----------



## Greggles (Jan 21, 2010)

I have found on Hymers that the polarity of the wires are opposite than what you would expect.
I changed the light above the drop down bed to LED strip. Took out the fluorescent tube and starter fittings and wired the LEDs in via the switch, bearing in mind that the polarity is opposite to the colours. It works great. Hope this is of help.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Greggles said:


> I have found on Hymers that the polarity of the wires are opposite than what you would expect.
> I changed the light above the drop down bed to LED strip. Took out the fluorescent tube and starter fittings and wired the LEDs in via the switch, bearing in mind that the polarity is opposite to the colours. It works great. Hope this is of help.


I would also recommend doing this. The same thing happened on our 644 that we had a couple of years ago and we ended up replacing the whole fitting, but not one from Hymer as they were silly money. Not being up to date with LED's at that time we went for replacement but now I would have replaced the tube and associated wiring with LED strip. If replacing the whole fitting take care to get polarity correct.


----------

